#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Thailands bad planning game

## dirtydog

This house is down the road from me and I thought it was perfect for the thought that goes into the planning and building of a house in Thailand.

----------


## Butterfly

I don't see anything wrong with that house  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mr Earl

> I don't see anything with that house


Our resident genius is working overtime I see.


Note that the gate is one piece! 
Is it a sliding gate or one that swings?
If the gate swing inwards you couldn't get a car in there and close the gate again.
Note the poor placement of the tree!

----------


## Spin

This image is clearly photoshopped as nobody in Thailand would be that stupid :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thetyim

> Is it a sliding gate or one that swings?


It's a slider, you can see the little wheels underneath

----------


## qwerty

Hopefully the tree slides too. :Wink:

----------


## Butterfly

> Our resident genius is working overtime I see.


duh, you didn't get it and you called me a genius  :Razz:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I have parked outside that place and remember thinking "how daft".

----------


## Little Chuchok

I'm sure the tree is on a hinge.Just like either Batman or Thunderbirds.

Smart Thais after all.......

----------


## Fabian

Maybe they thought they could cut down the tree and then got no permission? Or they really were stupid.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Maybe they thought they could cut down the tree and then got no permission? Or they really were stupid.


Well, it still looks like you have enought room to get a car in/out, and the tree probably provides a bit of shade, so although a bit strange, I don't really see what all the fuzz is about.

----------


## Rigger

I think you might find it has been left there for luck or was planted by a monk or some crap like that. I have two at home like that well not in my drive way but ones that I am not alllowed to move or kill.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I think you might find it has been left there for luck or was planted by a monk or some crap like that. I have two at home like that well not in my drive way but ones that I am not alllowed to move or kill.


Yeah that's what I was thinking as well.  We're about to move office and the building right next to our new one has a tree bang in the middle of it - I kid you not, they've built the office around the tree.

Imagine having the desk under it, leaves and crap everywhere all the time  :Smile:   I'll have to check it out to see what they've done to seal it from the weather.  Very odd, what happens if/when the tree dies!?!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
pictures please Ant.
 :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> ^ pictures please Ant.


I should've grabbed some when we were first there, it looks as bizzare as it sounds  :Smile: 

Was there yesterday checking the construction work, unfortunately that office is occupied now but will try to sneak a few shots through the window next time I'm there - it's not like they'd think I'm a weird farlang or anything  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fabian

> Well, it still looks like you have enought room to get a car in/out, and the tree probably provides a bit of shade, so although a bit strange, I don't really see what all the fuzz is about.


I know you are thinking of a woman's car, so you may be right, but a truck will  be difficult.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Originally Posted by Whiteshiva
> 
> 
> Well, it still looks like you have enought room to get a car in/out, and the tree probably provides a bit of shade, so although a bit strange, I don't really see what all the fuzz is about.
> 
> 
> I know you are thinking of a woman's car, so you may be right, but a truck will  be difficult.


So would an armoured personell carrier, but that's hardly the point, is it?

----------


## Thetyim

My guess would be that the tree is not on their land.

Maybe they got the land cheap because of the tree.

Maybe they plan to poison it after waiting a year.

There could be many explainations

----------


## dickie

> My guess would be that the tree is not on their land.
> 
> Maybe they got the land cheap because of the tree.
> 
> Maybe they plan to poison it after waiting a year.
> 
> There could be many explainations


Your probably right in what your saying, but the logical way would have been to put the gate the other end of the wall, to the right rather than the left, anybody with any sense what have thought of this  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thetyim

> but the logical way would have been to put the gate the other end of the wall,


Ahh no,  before a thai builds his house he gets some holy man in to say where the gate must go.  He must follow the holy man's advise or suffer eternal bad luck


Also we cannot see the other end of the wall, there might be a bigger tree there

----------


## dirtydog

I should add that this is on a housing estate, they cleared the land and filled it, made the roads then planted trees in the communal areas, then built the houses  :Sad:

----------


## jumbo

I thought it is that latest in security against car theft.

----------


## RDN

Nice day for a drive on one of Phuket's major roads:





Long, sweeping left-hand bend coming up:




WTF???

----------


## El Gibbon

Looks like the same corner that a house used to take up about 6 inches of the left travel lane on a two lane road. From airport to Phuket town. 

That was 'fixed' several years after the road was finished.  lol

E. G.

----------


## dirtydog

I believe that is called a culling post  :Smile:  must be good fun driving there at night  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

An oldie but goodie. :Smile:  Upcountry next to my land a few years ago.

----------


## Butterfly

if you want to see great construction planning, look no further than the extension of the Bangkok Pattaya autoban no.7

They had to move most of those central lighting poles because some of them would be in the middle of the lane after the 8 lane extensions. Must have been expansive to move, and yet they will never light them anyway because electricity is too expansive

----------


## Silent Ninja

> 


At least there's a red warning thing next to it.

(what is such a red thing called?)

----------


## dirtydog

Chevron?

----------


## klongmaster

> At least there's a red warning thing next to it.  (what is such a red thing called?)


a cone...

----------


## Spin

^ No that red thing is the hat of the town planner. It has a large "D" painted on the other side. He must have left it behind after stopping to marvel at his latest brilliant achievement. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dirtydog

So there I was driving down Soi Nern Plub Wan when this thing down one of the small Soi's caught my eye, now these small Soi's are generally like small villages and the further you go down Soi Nern Plub Wan the lower end the houses get, so here we are at nearly the end and its a pretty shabby housing estate, little 2 bedroom bungalows that should have been repainted a few years ago, each having a tiny patch of dirt in front of them, as they are Thai owned the dirt/garden isn't looked after in any way at all, lots of cracked windows and stuff like that, anyway the electricity board must have decided to ignore the poor people as they don't really count in this country and they are only Thai anyway so wont notice and stuck this bloody great big massive electric pylon smack bang in the middle of their road, it's alright though as small cars can fit down the right hand side where the local government must have purchased a few of the peoples gardens, could you imagine having something like this outside your front door?

----------


## Butterfly

Great opportunity for the locals to tap that electricity for free now, if they dare to climb it

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Great opportunity for the locals to tap that electricity for free now, if they dare to climb it


I doubt it - it would be a slightly higher voltage than your average rice cooker is expecting.  :Cool:

----------


## peterpan

Dunno wether this is bad planning or just stupid. The old bag who developed our Moo Baan built this house, after selling it she discovered that the land borders were actaully inside the plot she sold, Asked the owner to buy the extra 3 meters off her, he said #*#* you ! so she built another wall inside and on the actual border, then tries to sell off the 3 mtr strip, funny but not too many buyers appeared interested.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Not sell, rent.  :Smile:    That's what she wrote on the wall anyway.   Still I agree there may not be people lining up for that one.

----------


## Texpat

Perfectly incapable of forethought.

----------


## Fabian

Looks like the right plot to build the mansion on I have in mind.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Looks like the right plot to build the mansion on I have in mind.


This one?



 :Wink:

----------


## Austhaied

That is class.. Even if it was photo shop material. Why do i believe this could be real though.

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by Fabian
> 
> Looks like the right plot to build the mansion on I have in mind.
> 
> 
> This one?


Now that's another example of bad planning. How do you get to the top floor?

----------

